# Survival glasses for people with poor eyesight?



## outdoorsman123 (Aug 2, 2013)

I cant find any glasses that are good for survival ive went through about 8 pairs within a year and now im down to two pairs of glasses i get the cheap glasses from zeni optics. im a younger guy thats very rough on my glasses. I sit, smash, lay, and step on my glasses quite often i have an astigmatism and cant see or aim very good unless im wearing contacts or glasses i was thinking about just buying hundreds of packaged contacts but then i remembered if anything chemically happened like bio warfare or tear gas was ever introduced the contacts would probably fuse into my eyeballs. The best solution ive found so far is buying really cheap glasses from zenni optics i was surprised they work because my astigmatism is oretty bad i wish i ha indestructable glasses does anyone know of any other solutions other then keep buying cheep glasses?


----------



## outdoorsman123 (Aug 2, 2013)

Theres more around the house does anyone know a way i can just take out the lenses and make my own frames?


----------



## outdoorsman123 (Aug 2, 2013)

I cant fix the frames


----------



## gabbyj310 (Oct 22, 2012)

Some of the more expensive glasses have stainless steel frames.They show on TV how you can twist,turn and sit on them.I to go through glasses real easy but mine are from buying the cheap brand and they scratch pretty easy.I try to buy middle of the line for a little better quality lens,and store them in cases I get at yard sales to protect them. I also buy a step or two up because I know my eyesight will get worse as time goes on.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

I have flexon frames. Ain't broke a pair yet.


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

Sounds like you should just be a little more careful. I'm not trying to criticize, but if your eyes are that bad and you put your glasses where you routinely step on them, just stick 'em in a case in your pocket when you take them off, rather than just tossing them wherever. 

I have horrible eyesight-things are out of focus for me if they are more than a foot away. As such, corrective lenses are a very important part of my life, and have been since I was in third grade.

I use extended wear contacts and get much more than the recommended 2 weeks out of a pair, so I stockpile ahead on them. Also, I try to get new glasses every time my benefits pay for them (every 2 years) and keep the old ones as backups, and work buys me prescription safety glasses with side shields. I keep the old ones of those for here on the farm if I don't have contacts in.

As far as stuff messing up your contacts, try wearing cheap safety glasses. If you're used to wearing specs anyhow they're not cumbersome and they can really save you. Maybe not from bio-warfare, but day to day they can be a big help.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

I, my wife, and one of my sons have had Lasik to fix our eyes. I would very highly recommend this as a permanent solution.


----------



## AdmiralD7S (Dec 6, 2012)

There was a thread about this a few months back. I'll give the same advice here. Look into prescription sports goggles. The ones I had as a kid for soccer looked ugly, but I could abuse them and you couldn't tell. In the 2 decades since, I'm sure some company has found the middle ground between battle-hardened and aesthetically-pleasing.


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

spend a couple three hundred bucks on a pair of good glasses and you will be more careful of them, seems to me that buying cheap glasses has made you complacent and unappreciative. Spend the money and learn to take care of your stuff, If the shtf and you are as complacent then, as you are now you may not last long complacency will kill you as quick as a bullet to the head


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

Lasik! Worked for me! It may not be an option depending upon your age (you may be too young - they want your eyes to stabilize). Other than that, buy better - unbreakable - frames and be more careful with them.


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

Until recently i was a contatct lens wearer.

They are much harder to lose since they are in your eye anyway.
overnight usually should be taken out, but just put the sturdy little container into your pockets.

I just had ICL earlier this year (a form of corrective eye surgery) and on last Thursday PRK just on one eye to touch up my astigmatism ( which ICL cant address).

Now I have about a 1.5 year stash of contacts left over.
This I had felt conifdent to easily stretch to 5 yrs or more during SHTF.

That is is I never used my glasses.

I also had a back up pair of glasses in each car , plus one at the office and 2 at home preposition.

So no matter where I was in SHTF, I would always have a back-up to my contacts.

Skilfull use of glasses to stretch my generous stash of contacts and solutions might have lasted me a lifetime in TEOTWAWKI..


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

Coot had a good idea with the Flexon frames. Buy quality, it is cheaper in the long run. Once you have the frames you can get the lenses replaced. 

I used to get the cheap glasses but the prescription never came out as accurate as if I got them from the optometrist.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

The standard military "BCD's" have to be available somewhere on the open market, they are plenty rugged and should out last the person wearing them.


----------



## DKRinAK (Nov 21, 2011)

Instant 2020 glasses - only 19.95.
(These eyeglasses will not correct astigmatism.)

There are others
Insta-Focus Glasses (pinhole type)

Child vision (self focusing glasses (http://www.cvdw.org/childvision/) uses fluid filled lens. Cool tech.

EmergenSee (http://www.adlens.com/products/emergensee/) a lot like the 2020 glasses above. at 55USD, not cheaper.

Enjoy.


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

Substitute/field expedient glasses can be made by punching a small hole through something then looking through the hole. A trampoline mat will work using the same principle. It will work for either nearsightedness or farsightedness. (This is one of the major reasons us older types should use peep sights on a firearm.)

It obviously isn't the best option but in a pinch it will work.

For the farsighted, you can look backwards through a riflescope or binoculars to read fine print, find a splinter, or read the date on the tag you must punch out and attach to a game animal.


----------



## ras1219como (Jan 15, 2013)

Military frames are pretty sturdy although I don't know if you can just buy them. You can buy other sturdy frames if you are willing to pay a little extra. That being said why are you being so careless with your glasses if your eyesight is bad enough that you can't see without them? Stop tossing your glasses around in places where they're bound to get broken. And maybe buy one of those little chains so that they're always hanging around your neck when you take them off.


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

You can always get into the habit of putting them on a table instead of the chair/couch/floor and then you will not sit or step on them.

Unless you are a table dancer.... artydance:artydance:artydance:


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

Everything has a place & everything in its place is what my daddy used to say. Seriously. Put your stuff up already! You're a grown man. Disipline & organization are good things.


----------



## outdoorsman123 (Aug 2, 2013)

tsrwivey said:


> Everything has a place & everything in its place is what my daddy used to say. Seriously. Put your stuff up already! You're a grown man. Disipline & organization are good things.


Mine says the same thing! Haha and i agree i always end up falling asleep with my glasses on while im watching netflix at night and they somehow just fall off and end up on the floor or my bed or sometimes ill take a shower and leave them in my robe and they take a tumble in the washer! Lol


----------



## outdoorsman123 (Aug 2, 2013)

I will start taking better care of my glasses. But i also have plenty of lenses that dont have a frame im saving them ,they might be useful if i ever REALLY Need them. what is a good way to put lenses on a homemade frame? Wooden glasses? Putty? Hmmm maybe if i drill tiny holes into the lenses and thread some paracord and tie them around my head like goggles? what else would you do if it was a survival situation and you only had eyeglass lenses but no frame?


----------



## ras1219como (Jan 15, 2013)

In that case I would imagine that making wooden frames would probably be your best bet. Although I would at least make a practice pair now so that you know what works and what doesn't when TSHTF


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

AdmiralD7S said:


> Look into prescription sports goggles.... looked ugly, but I could abuse them and you couldn't tell. I'm sure some company has found the middle ground between battle-hardened and aesthetically-pleasing.


Yes, and they aren't a lot. Look at the "Prescription Safety Glasses" at your optometrist, about $150 and look like sports glasses. I think you would find $150 as cheap insurance compared to no glasses at all.



camo2460 said:


> seems to me that buying cheap glasses has made you complacent and unappreciative. Spend the money and learn to take care of your stuff,


That is what I was thinking. 
The best way for your glasses to not get damaged is to learn some *"Situational Awareness"*. 
Look that up, having "it" will save you a LOT more than your stinkin' glasses.


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

well in a survival situation and I have my lenses probaby try to rig frames with somthing like grapvine or other woody vine cut green chaneled out fo the lens and shaped to fit my nose and cordage to hold em on. If I can get home Ihave the last several years worth of old glasses to chose from. Been wearing them since I was about 8 so taking care of em is habit I can reach out of bed with the lights off and find em right where I ALWAYS put em. Or if camping or away from home I find a similar sheltered place to put em. When I"m getting to tired to read or watch somthing I go ahead and turn it off and just go to bed  never did do the fall asleep while watching or reading thing. Except maybe a few times back in the day of over indulging in fermented beverages. And uh come to think of it that was the last time I broke a pair of glasses besides simple screw loss or somthing.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

you can learn to look after your glasses, I had extremely good vision up until a few years ago, (Age) my first glasses cost a bunch of money, and I look after them, still have them infact, plus 2 more pair from Costco still not cheap but less expensive. Wrecking cheap glasses gets to be a habit, I used to wreck or loose lots of safety glasses and sun glasses too


----------

